# Topics > 5G >  Phone card to make international calls from the UK?

## Braceletto

What is the best phone card to buy to make international calls from the UK?

----------


## Kavin

> What is the best phone card to buy to make international calls from the UK?


Sometimes making international calls using your phone can't be helped, but there are several phone card service provider who can help. like rebtel, midwaytel, amantel, dial91, kiko and lot more you can choose any of them they are calling service provider, in general, i use midwaytel, they provide really cheap call rates with calling cards.

----------


## Braceletto

These services seems good. 
Have you personally tried midwaytel? 
Their plans seems to be decent, how was your experience?

----------

